# Dangers of knitting in public



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

My husband and I traveled to a large medical clinic for appointments that spanned 3 days. Since I knew there would be a lot of waiting I brought my knitting bag with yarn to make mitten and hats for our church mitten tree that we have up during the Christmas holidays. My first appointment was for 7 a.m. and the shuttle bus got us there a half hour early so I began knitting as I waited for the reception area to open. When it opened, I got in line behind a man who appeared to be in his 60s, who turned and mentioned that he had seen me crocheting and that his mother used to crochet. I did not feel the need to correct him, so I just nodded. He then took the bottom of the crocheted pullover sweater that I was wearing in his hands, fingering the stitches and asked if I had made it. I was shocked as I felt he was really out of line. I took a step back to pull away from him, but he did not seem to be aware that his actions were offensive to me. At another appointment I was knitting away as I waited in a small waiting area. A woman entered and after speaking with a technician came over and stood in front of me and said oh knitting hey and began laughing a long drawn out laugh. She then sat down in the chair next to me and told me her life story for the hour and a half I sat waiting for my husband. And it was quite a story, with nothing to do about knitting. Then while waiting for the shuttle to take us back to the motel, I again took out my knitting and two women came and sat next to me. The younger informed me that her mother also knits and in fact had her knitting with her also. The mother never looked up or joined in with her daughter. The younger told me of all the beautiful wool sweaters her mother had made her and that she had gotten tired of cutting them up so was now giving them to charity. She then told me that those of us that live in the lower 48 have no idea of what good wool is, as I knit away with my acrylic yarn. She made several more comments about knitting with wool instead of the junk you see down here. I just kept knitting my mittens with my acrylic yarn and ignored her, when we finally got on the bus, my husband asked why she would cut up her sweaters from her mother. Since she had made the comments on wool immediately after the cutting statement, I didn't think to ask. I have normally knit while I waited in these situations and have never had such strange interactions. I'm thinking of buying a pair of earbuds to wear in those situations, but normally when someone has started a conversation about knitting it is positive, so maybe not. Any other strange encounters out there?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I have only had nice folk comment when I have sat and knat (sitted and knitted?) in public places. I've even kept one over-active youngster quiet and occupied by letting him try my needles. He did acually grasp it more quickly that I would have thought for such a hyper kid. His mother breathed a big sigh of relie, I think she thought he was bothering me and was used to a different response to her son's curiosity. I often hear other women say they wish they'd brought their knitting. Most people in public places stick their noses into their cell phones, rather than chat, but you can knit and chat at the same time.

I think you just encountered the wrong folk. Just iagine how much more bothersome they might have been if you had not had your knitting to keep you busy. No don't imagine that, your experiences were unsettling enough.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow. I do wonder why she cut up the sweaters, and why her mother didn't say anything. There are lots of nuts out there.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I've had nothing quite like your encounters. I have noticed that many people who are not yarn crafters assume everything is either knitting or it's crocheting, probably based on something their aunt or grandmother used to do.

Once while knitting while I waited in a campground laundromat a man asked me if I was making something for him. I held up the little baby sweater I was knitting and said, "only if you can fit a size 6 month sweater."


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

The most comment statement I hear while knitting in public is....."I would love to learn but I don't have the patience for that."


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

What an interesting but disturbing story, just goes to show how ignorant some people can be.
I don't knit or crochet when out and about, but have had ladies admire and touch my garments I've made.
Unlike the man you encountered they always asked before touching. If I do see someone knitting or crocheting in public I will give them a warm positive comment on their work. How rude to down cry acrylic, it may be different but not inferior and so much easier to wash, especially for children's and men's garments. Pure wool can cost a lot more too, which is another factor as against economical acrylic. I love working with either yarn, my favourite is alpaca and our New Zealand possum merino yarn. Yes real possum fur spun into the merino wool, we have a plague of possums here so they are put to good use when killed, and yarn is so soft and luxurious.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The other day my husband needed lab work; as I waited I knit on a sock. A Doctor walked through and made a positive comment; as if all the others were wasting time. He smiled & I smiled back; and we both continued on.
Mostly I get positive comments or questions and I point out all the local knit groups according to their neighborhoods if they want to learn.
I'm sorry that you had a bad day; keep knitting anyway, anywhere, anytime it will make you feel good. The others were rude or having a bad day. I've had many ask what I was doing and why? They are just as bored as I would be if I had left my knitting home. lol


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, I get comments occasionally, some pleasant, some snarky. I tend to ignore..... I'm sitting here, getting my knit groove on, no feedback necessary Thank You! People are just so nosy nowadays.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe the mother and daughter were attending a psychiatric appointment.

I think sometimes people think it takes infinite time and patience to knit, and quite rightly think that some of us will have the patience to listen to their problems.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I once wore hand knit socks to a chiropractic appointment. The chiropractor kept saying how his wife would love them. How much for a pair? I told him I would be happy to knit a pair, yarn cost at $16, labor for 8 hours at $6/hr (a steal), total $65. Guess he didn't love his wife enough. My bill with him was close to $150 for 20 minutes.... People don't understand knitting or crochet if they don't do it. Hope you get more positive comments next time. I like to knit any chance I can, as I think you do.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't take my knitting with me as when we have appointments here in Bundaberg we are lucky and usually aren't kept waiting very long at all - not even at the Base Hospital.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I once had a little girl ask what I was doing. I was knitting a hat in the round, just knit stitches. So I handed her the needles and we had a good time. Later I frogged her stitches and finished the hat.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I ride a commuter bus to and from work every day, so I get in about 45 minutes of knitting each way. Occasionally, someone will ask about what I'm knitting (usually socks), but mostly I just "catch" people watching me. Most of them quickly look away, but some of them will smile a friendly smile.

I did have one fun interaction a few years ago. I was knitting in a doctor's office before work and a nice looking gentleman a couple chairs away said, "You don't look like a knitter." I smiled and said, "I'll take that as a compliment." Him: "You should." 

LOL - preconceived notions ... I guess what he was really saying is, "You don't look like my grandmother."


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree, what an interesting story. As my husband would say about the people that you encountered, "Everybody has a story."


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

You can't fix rude or stupid. You were wise to just keep knitting. And Lorikeet's comment about them waiting for the psychiatrist? Mental illness is one thing. Nasty personality disorders are entirely another. My sister would have just shook her head & said"silly humans." Just keep on knitting! ????


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I went to the ER one evening for a major problem. Took the scarf of red fun fur that I was knitting. The ER doc asked me about it and then asked if he could borrow it. He draped it around his neck and went prancing round the ER showing it to all the staff before bringing it back to me.

It was really funny. It kept my mind off waiting for the test results as I just kept knitting away.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> I've had nothing quite like your encounters. I have noticed that many people who are not yarn crafters assume everything is either knitting or it's crocheting, probably based on something their aunt or grandmother used to do.
> 
> Once while knitting while I waited in a campground laundromat a man asked me if I was making something for him. I held up the little baby sweater I was knitting and said, "only if you can fit a size 6 month sweater."


 :sm09: Great response! Must remember that one ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I usually receive good comments. The funniest was one lady asked if I would do her the favor of looking at what I was knitting while I was knitting! She could not understand how I could knit and not look at what I was doing. I had another elderly man tell me that I was knitting too fast, I made his wife look slow. Glad she wasn't there!

And then the comments when I am knitting and reading my nook at the same time. And they come up and start talking. Good thing I can handle being interrupted while reading! Not so my hubby.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

The oddest comment I ever received was from a woman who approached me as I was waiting for a train. "You're knitting!" she said. "You must be English!" She then went on to winge about not being taught knitting at school in Australia. Oh dear ... I felt sorry for her that she hadn't had a friend, parent or grandparent to teach her. But at the same time I thought if she really wanted to learn she would have found a way.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I knit at the doctors office while I wait. A man smiles at me and remarked how nice it was that I didn't have my phone glued to my hands. We had a lovely conversation as we waited


----------



## GRANDMA DONNA (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm a retired teacher & often used 'old' reading texts for extra reading credits. One had a story about school children knitting items for soldiers (serving in WWI), & how much the items were appreciated. So I loaned each of my 4th graders who wanted to learn a set of needles and scrap yarn. It was wonderful to see them pickup the skills so easily. My best knitter was one of the orneriest kids, but HE loved to knit & became the best knitter in the class. It also kept him out of trouble. lol I still miss 'my' kids and the fun we had in the classroom while learning the history, math, science & other skills behind them!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

typically, people are just interested which always makes for interesting conversations...I carry one or two (as little girls tend to travel in pairs) prs of dpns with little 2" squares cast on and knitted up 3 or 4 rows. If youngsters (of any age) comment and sort of sigh....I pull out my little 'traveling practice pieces' and ask if they would like to try..... many are thrilled to have an opportunity to try with a knitter sitting close by..... if they like it and get a few rows done, I send the dpn pr, square and little scrap yarn ball home with them. I like to think I'm 'seeding' knitters here and there. (I always ask at thrift stores for any dpns....they often have a few because people give them away when they don't have the whole set... I ask because they often keep the little pcs behind the corner in case someone walks off with them. They are usually from a dime to a dollar for several so it isn't costly and the rewards are many.)


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Goodness, you had what my father would call "a day." But I doubt you'll ever have another quite like it, and that's probably a good thing! 
I've never had any negative comments about my knitting in public, but the hostess of our stitch group this week was her usual blunt self. I'd taken along some of the knitting that I did over the winter while I was recuperating. The most delicate pieces were two shawlettes in a simple lace pattern with some fun color blending. Says she, "But would you ever wear them?" I'm thankful that I didn't have to answer that off the cuff. One of the other women proceeded to put one on, saying "Of course I would!"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

berigora said:


> The oddest comment I ever received was from a woman who approached me as I was waiting for a train. "You're knitting!" she said. "You must be English!" She then went on to winge about not being taught knitting at school in Australia. Oh dear ... I felt sorry for her that she hadn't had a friend, parent or grandparent to teach her. But at the same time I thought if she really wanted to learn she would have found a way.


Oh dear- clearly I don't knit!
Mind you I didn't get taught to knit at school that I remember- sewing yes. But then i don't remember learning to knit- I assume my Mum taught me. Think she might have learnt at school- here in Australia. I never knew her mother knit though her sister did. But Mum remembers knitting socks for the war effort while walking. A memory that suddenly appeared one day when I was walking along knitting.

On the topic of asking if knitting for them. I had a neighbour who kept asking me if the sock was for him. One day he said he would like 7. You give $250 and I'll give you 7 pairs of socks I told him. The end of his requests for socks. A shame really- selling 7 pairs would have been nice!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Many years ago before sock knitting became vogue, I used to knit socks in my break at work and regularly would be asked why I was bothering when I could buy them ready made so cheaply. My answer to these people was/is that my hand knit socks fit my feet exactly and are infinitely more comfortable than shop bought and knitting them is fun... :sm26: :sm26: :sm26:


----------



## Samwez (Feb 20, 2016)

I took my four week premature son to a hospital appointment yesterday and the first time I have taken knitting out in public and got alot of comment's I don't look old enough to knit being 30 and one snotty old lady told me surely I have more pressing things to do with a small baby who I would like to add was soundly asleep in his pram I ignored her narrow-minded comment and continued but will think twice next time


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

There are always reasons for people's behaviour. And frequently we're not aware. It's distressing when someone touches us uninvited or comes too close. 

Your story of the man touching your seater made me think he could be early stage Alzheimer's. My husband is a very smart man with Alzheimer's and his social filters were one of the first things to go. Touching things that feel nice is a comfort to them. 

The woman and her daughter could be a good example of how people react to really tough news. Some turn in and wrap around their pain, others deny it by chattering and being as active as possible.

Enjoy the fact that you probably provided comfort to all three of those people, each in a different way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Samwez said:


> I took my four week premature son to a hospital appointment yesterday and the first time I have taken knitting out in public and got alot of comment's I don't look old enough to knit being 30 and one snotty old lady told me surely I have more pressing things to do with a small baby who I would like to add was soundly asleep in his pram I ignored her narrow-minded comment and continued but will think twice next time


Totally ignore her comment and do so next time- while you can as you will likely be less able to soon! And anyway what were you supposed to do while waiting? Sit there doing nothing would have been a much a better use of time of course.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm loving this thread....or should I say "yarn" about knitting in public. Definitely going to take something to knit when I go to the optometrist this coming week. Stay tuned!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Sometimes there are positive responses. I had been in a dr office waiting my turn and hadn't taken my knitting with me as I thought it would be a short wait. But a wonderful woman across from me in the waiting room took hers out and I moved over to watch her..we started talking about circular needles which she was using and I never liked. She explained that if I purchased a better pair I would love it and she was right. I still think about her and a chance encounter helped me improve my knitting skills


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I knit at every opportunity just like everyone else I guess lol. 
When the warm weather arrives, I knit walking home from school (where I work) and have done for years. 
One memory comes to mind. 
It was one of our stay and play days for our about to start school kids, one little girl was really upset, she was breaking her little heart. I went over to talk to her and couldn't get her to lift her head out of her mommy' skirt.
Next thing Mom says to her "I think you know this lady."
(I didn't know her or mom)
Nancy shyly lifted her head, and recognition showed in her face.

"You're the knitting lady, I see you go past my house."

She held my hand all afternoon asking me about knitting and agreed to knock the window so I could wave to her each time I passed.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I used to take my knitting with me to all my doctor's appts. Fortunately now, most of my specialty doctors are more timely now. I usually just sit and knit. I have never had the rude encounters I have read here. Thank goodness, because I think that would have chosen to not knit in public. I find looking at magazines in offices boring and just can't get interested in anything in them. At least with knitting, I can stop at any point, since I take mindless knitting. Because I had a neck injury, I made a lot of garter stitch scarves, so the knitting was easy to keep up with and I could stop and start anywhere in my knitting. Over the years I have made a lot of scarves, because my neck is not supposed to get cold. I love the stories about children's reactions. They are so honest and usually fun to interact with; if you can, the way the world is today. I have enjoyed this topic. Thanks.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! That was quite the three days! Usually when I bring my knitting with me people ignore it, or ask what I am making. Sometimes someone will share that they are knitting something, too.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

Samwez said:


> I took my four week premature son to a hospital appointment yesterday and the first time I have taken knitting out in public and got alot of comment's I don't look old enough to knit being 30 and one snotty old lady told me surely I have more pressing things to do with a small baby who I would like to add was soundly asleep in his pram I ignored her narrow-minded comment and continued but will think twice next time


A few years ago while waiting for a train I saw a boy approx.18/19 years old knitting a VERY complicated cable jumper pattern. He was having no problem with his pattern and told me that he had been knitting for years. He was the person who told me about the site Ravelry. Incidentally it was my father that taught me how to knit when I was four. I was told that in my parents generation many men used to knit as well as women. I started knitting outfits for my dolls and started knitting jumpers for myself and others when I was 6 years old so I don't understand the "not old enough to knit" comment you received.

:sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Saturday June 18th is "Knit-in-Public Day". I just got this in my e-mail. Enjoy and do the same. Lets bombard the world with a new fad and all do it. I'm thinking of setting up a chair in front of my local yarn shop to knit part of the day. Will you join me?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

runflyski said:


> The most comment statement I hear while knitting in public is....."I would love to learn but I don't have the patience for that."


My response to that is, "Neither do I".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Saturday June 18th is "Knit-in-Public Day". I just got this in my e-mail. Enjoy and do the same. Lets bombard the world with a new fad and all do it. I'm thinking of setting up a chair in front of my local yarn shop to knit part of the day. Will you join me?


I'd happily join you but as you are a little far away I will knit at the football that day (and indeed tomorrow as well- as I do most weekends during winter. Have in fact just organised my knitting so I won't find myself stuck without any to do part way through the game.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

hennie said:


> I knit at every opportunity just like everyone else I guess lol.
> When the warm weather arrives, I knit walking home from school (where I work) and have done for years.
> One memory comes to mind.
> It was one of our stay and play days for our about to start school kids, one little girl was really upset, she was breaking her little heart. I went over to talk to her and couldn't get her to lift her head out of her mommy' skirt.
> ...


I just love this 'feel good' story!!

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

Ochosi said:


> There are always reasons for people's behaviour. And frequently we're not aware. It's distressing when someone touches us uninvited or comes too close.
> 
> Your story of the man touching your seater made me think he could be early stage Alzheimer's. My husband is a very smart man with Alzheimer's and his social filters were one of the first things to go. Touching things that feel nice is a comfort to them.
> 
> ...


I think your take on these incidents is on the money. It's too easy to take offense these days IMO.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Usually the remarks I get are positive, like: What are you knitting? I used to knit but don't any more. I would like to learn. Nobody appreciates my work so I don't do it any more. That is pretty. How long does it take you to do that? Why do you do that? (I take something that does not require any thinking - like a plain shawl or a washcloth - that way I can knit and answer the questions and not sit there doing nothing.)


----------



## scott312 (May 17, 2016)

You are not a people person. And that's ok, A lot of people are that way.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

nuthouse said:


> I just love this 'feel good' story!!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Funnily enough she was also in the first group of children who came to our after school NimbleNeedles club. 
I ran one for about 7 years i taught knitting,crochet and sewing.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I do not know about the cutting of sweaters. But, maybe the mother was worried about the Doctor's appointment. The other people could have been anxious about their appointments also. I would not be offended if someone was interested, especially the older man. Maybe it brought back some good memories for him, when he was having a tough day.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

runflyski said:


> The most comment statement I hear while knitting in public is....."I would love to learn but I don't have the patience for that."


Same here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I always take my kniting along with me when attending appointments. I volunteer for a charity & sit at the reception & knit whenever I can. I get so many different comments but the one which makes me laugh is "Are you knitting?"


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

My knitting in public stories are many, but this is the funniest. I was knitting on a rectangular lace shawl, when out of the blue, from all the way across a large waiting room a lady runs towards me grabs my knitting and yells " My God, that's beautiful! What IS it?" I swear she scared me out of several year's worth of life out of me, lol.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I too, have only had good experiences, because I knit the continental way very fast, they always say, they want to knit that way.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You could claim to be a modern Miss Marple and see what kind of reaction you get to that. Most people are curious about what I knit in public and most of them are kind. The man who took you sweater in hand was no gentleman and should have been corrected.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

romagica said:


> I ride a commuter bus to and from work every day, so I get in about 45 minutes of knitting each way. Occasionally, someone will ask about what I'm knitting (usually socks), but mostly I just "catch" people watching me. Most of them quickly look away, but some of them will smile a friendly smile.
> 
> I did have one fun interaction a few years ago. I was knitting in a doctor's office before work and a nice looking gentleman a couple chairs away said, "You don't look like a knitter." I smiled and said, "I'll take that as a compliment." Him: "You should."
> 
> LOL - preconceived notions ... I guess what he was really saying is, "You don't look like my grandmother."


That's too funny!???? Hmmmmm, I wonder what a "knitter" looks like?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I once wore hand knit socks to a chiropractic appointment. The chiropractor kept saying how his wife would love them. How much for a pair? I told him I would be happy to knit a pair, yarn cost at $16, labor for 8 hours at $6/hr (a steal), total $65. Guess he didn't love his wife enough. My bill with him was close to $150 for 20 minutes.... People don't understand knitting or crochet if they don't do it. Hope you get more positive comments next time. I like to knit any chance I can, as I think you do.


I love that! Tit for tat...you could have offered to swap socks for apt cost. Ask him.."one sock or two? well, that will be double, so $130. Explain there is skill and there is skill..can he knit? Just having fun with it.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Needlecrafters are patient, loving, creative, generous, intelligent, crafty people with huge hearts, which is why you didn't stab them in their eyes with your knitting needles. And since opposites attract... I was on the Megabus from DC to NYC and a woman sat next to me while I was working on a stockinette whatever. She proceeded to tell me that she could NEVER just sit & knit such a boring project and showed me pictures of an exquisite dress she had knitted her granddaughter; as best I can remember it was a very intricate lace pattern with a lot of shaping, ribbon, etc. The yarn looked like cashmere. I wasn't offended because I was happy with myself & my grandchildren loved to wear the jacked-up hats that I knit for them (I had only been knitting a couple of years at the time) She admitted that she had never seen her granddaughter in that exquisite dress; her daughter-in-law had never sent her a picture of her wearing it. So sad. Knitting was such a struggle for me to learn at age 55, but it has made me much more patient and tolerant. Sometimes I get frustrated when I can't execute a particular technique, but that's what KP is for. I wonder why I still knit and then I remember: it makes me happy. Thank you for starting this thread: I am thoroughly enjoying all the comments!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> My knitting in public stories are many, but this is the funniest. I was knitting on a rectangular lace shawl, when out of the blue, from all the way across a large waiting room a lady runs towards me grabs my knitting and yells " My God, that's beautiful! What IS it?" I swear she scared me out of several year's worth of life out of me, lol.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't always take my knitting with me in public unless I'm going somewhere I know I will be waiting for some time. I think the last time was when I took my car in for a oil change. I would rather knit than sit and stare at everyone else in the waiting room with their noses stuck in their smart phones (I still have a flip phone) or watch the soap opera on the TV that the station is set to. I have had only good comments, usually from ladies who might ask what I'm knitting and then we strike up a conversation. I must admit, the girl that cut up the "beautiful sweaters her mom made for her" disturbed me a bit. Someone earlier gave a possible explanation for this that I hadn't thought of as well as the other behaviors that seemed odd. I guess we should just never be too hasty to judge others.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Highest compliment ever: Knitting Lady!


hennie said:


> I knit at every opportunity just like everyone else I guess lol.
> When the warm weather arrives, I knit walking home from school (where I work) and have done for years.
> One memory comes to mind.
> It was one of our stay and play days for our about to start school kids, one little girl was really upset, she was breaking her little heart. I went over to talk to her and couldn't get her to lift her head out of her mommy' skirt.
> ...


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG! I was just thinking this morning, "if only I could knit & read at the same time!!!"



run4fittness said:


> I usually receive good comments. The funniest was one lady asked if I would do her the favor of looking at what I was knitting while I was knitting! She could not understand how I could knit and not look at what I was doing. I had another elderly man tell me that I was knitting too fast, I made his wife look slow. Glad she wasn't there!
> 
> And then the comments when I am knitting and reading my nook at the same time. And they come up and start talking. Good thing I can handle being interrupted while reading! Not so my hubby.


----------



## janetmdubec (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, all! Funny how differently we react to experiences. If that gentleman had said that to me, I think I would have thought he was flirting. After reading through all the experiences, how about we just let people be who they are. I don't know if I want to hear how some people might react to my. Just my thought for the day! Enjoy!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent point of view!


Ochosi said:


> There are always reasons for people's behaviour. And frequently we're not aware. It's distressing when someone touches us uninvited or comes too close.
> 
> Your story of the man touching your seater made me think he could be early stage Alzheimer's. My husband is a very smart man with Alzheimer's and his social filters were one of the first things to go. Touching things that feel nice is a comfort to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Life is never dull especially when you encounter strange people with stranger comments.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

jobailey said:


> That's too funny!???? Hmmmmm, I wonder what a "knitter" looks like?


I think the first thing that still comes to the minds of some people is the image of a little old gray-haired, wrinkled up woman sitting in a rocker in her house dress knitting in front of the fireplace. Obviously, romagica does NOT fit this profile! LOL. This comment most likely would come from a man who remembers his grandmother knitting and doesn't realize this is a pleasurable hobby and craft that can be and is enjoyed by people of all ages. It IS funny.... I don't believe a knitter really has a "look" nowadays. We are everywhere!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I have never gotten negative comments about my knitting (except from the DIL who tried to learn but really just couldn't "get it" after at least 45 minutes of trying). I am astounded by the number of people who ask me if I'm knitting when I'm crocheting or visa versa, or what I'm making when I'm almost done with a sock. But here in the Bluegrass, being rude simply ISN'T DONE so I reply politely and keep going.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I can relate! 
This is why I will not knit for my family. 
My sisters and their kids.They laugh and think they are funny giving me a hard time.Yet they can't knit.

Also, since when have we ask (or expected ) anyone to perform a job for FREE.
People expect this from knitter and crocheter with their patterns and finished products all the time.
Thinking the pricing should be "out sourcing " prices.

Sorry. Not attempting to unnerve or offend.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Frankly, I let my Guild membership lapse and have almost stopped knitting except for a pair of socks here and there for myself. I have been asked, "Why would you spend so much time knitting that stuff? Nobody wears that old fashioned stuff any more." And also, "Nobody would put that old fashioned wool stuff on their kids." For two years I have made a standing offer to teach knitting where I live (senior apts.) without any takers. I guess it's true that nobody wants to knit, to learn to knit, or to wear knitted items. Crochet, even more so. When I offered these idle, gossipy elderly ladies crochet lessons they generally replied that they wouldn't have a doily in their house, let alone make one. I never get a chance to explain it's so much more than doilies. The skills will die with me, I suppose. Parents seem to think knitting needles are too dangerous for their kids to use and the skill too antiquated and useless. Apology for the downer. Just my recent experience.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

My knitting goes everywhere with me. Even if I know that I won't have to wait for appt, etc. I take it for that "just in case" situation where I may be waiting (car accident, emergency situations, etc). Have had so many ask me what I am making, especially when I bring my carpenter's bucket with all it's pockets for my knitting supplies, which is usually when I'm working on the Tree of Life afghan. Most people are really interested in what I am making and have actually gotten business cards for people who own alpaca/sheep farms and have invited me to come over to visit and see their wool. Some have even taken pictures on their cell phones to send to someone they know who would be interested. Nobody can believe that I have been knitting for 56 years (since I was 5). They all love it that my two oldest granddaughters learned at 5 just like their Gramma ( I learned from my Gramma). Have met some really nice people whilst I am knitting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have never had anything but positive feedback from non-yarmers. Have shown seat mate on planes how easy it is to knit, same with crocheting potholders, etc. Best one was when a young woman in Jo's said she had just learned to knit but not purl. Really?? We borrowed a couple of needles used yarn she was buying and in about 10-15 minutes she saw how easy it is. As for time..I try never to waste any. My Kindle and/or yarn project go with me. You just never know where you may be waiting. Cheers to all of you.


----------



## bettylarrabee (Jan 8, 2016)

That was the loveliest and most heartfelt response. You must be a lovely, caring person. God bless.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a friend who always took her knit crochet to the beach. I decided to try it with my socks. I was stopped by another beach goer. She also stated she takes her knitting everywhere but didn't think of the beach. Now we have another convert. Usually socks which I would be washing anyway.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

But you don't sound like you were the friendliest person to any of them either. You sound like you were totally bored with the people who talked to you. The people thought enough of you to talk to you and you sat there like you were bored out of your mind. And if you didn't want to hear them talk, you could've always excused yourself and left.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> I once had a little girl ask what I was doing. I was knitting a hat in the round, just knit stitches. So I handed her the needles and we had a good time. Later I frogged her stitches and finished the hat.


What an incredibly kind thing to do. You brightened her day and perhaps started the love of knitting with her.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

OP...Maybe the Mother was hard of hearing and could not join in the knitting conversation. And the daughter didn't want to talk to loudly in that situation. 

I usually read a book or do a search a word puzzle in public and some people see the jacket cover and want to discuss the book or just flop themselves down and help with the puzzle. It just adds to the stressful situation I'm feeling already. Excusing myself and leaving is not always an option as Metrogal suggested because of limited seating.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

knitteerli said:


> I have only had nice folk comment when I have sat and knat (sitted and knitted?) in public places. I've even kept one over-active youngster quiet and occupied by letting him try my needles. He did acually grasp it more quickly that I would have thought for such a hyper kid. His mother breathed a big sigh of relie, I think she thought he was bothering me and was used to a different response to her son's curiosity. I often hear other women say they wish they'd brought their knitting. Most people in public places stick their noses into their cell phones, rather than chat, but you can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> I think you just encountered the wrong folk. Just iagine how much more bothersome they might have been if you had not had your knitting to keep you busy. No don't imagine that, your experiences were unsettling enough.


KNAT=knit & chat (?)


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

KathyG1000 said:


> My husband and I traveled to a large medical clinic for appointments that spanned 3 days. Since I knew there would be a lot of waiting I brought my knitting bag with yarn to make mitten and hats for our church mitten tree that we have up during the Christmas holidays. My first appointment was for 7 a.m. and the shuttle bus got us there a half hour early so I began knitting as I waited for the reception area to open. When it opened, I got in line behind a man who appeared to be in his 60s, who turned and mentioned that he had seen me crocheting and that his mother used to crochet. I did not feel the need to correct him, so I just nodded. He then took the bottom of the crocheted pullover sweater that I was wearing in his hands, fingering the stitches and asked if I had made it. I was shocked as I felt he was really out of line. I took a step back to pull away from him, but he did not seem to be aware that his actions were offensive to me. At another appointment I was knitting away as I waited in a small waiting area. A woman entered and after speaking with a technician came over and stood in front of me and said oh knitting hey and began laughing a long drawn out laugh. She then sat down in the chair next to me and told me her life story for the hour and a half I sat waiting for my husband. And it was quite a story, with nothing to do about knitting. Then while waiting for the shuttle to take us back to the motel, I again took out my knitting and two women came and sat next to me. The younger informed me that her mother also knits and in fact had her knitting with her also. The mother never looked up or joined in with her daughter. The younger told me of all the beautiful wool sweaters her mother had made her and that she had gotten tired of cutting them up so was now giving them to charity. She then told me that those of us that live in the lower 48 have no idea of what good wool is, as I knit away with my acrylic yarn. She made several more comments about knitting with wool instead of the junk you see down here. I just kept knitting my mittens with my acrylic yarn and ignored her, when we finally got on the bus, my husband asked why she would cut up her sweaters from her mother. Since she had made the comments on wool immediately after the cutting statement, I didn't think to ask. I have normally knit while I waited in these situations and have never had such strange interactions. I'm thinking of buying a pair of earbuds to wear in those situations, but normally when someone has started a conversation about knitting it is positive, so maybe not. Any other strange encounters out there?


To me, this is an example of people are people and our minds work in different ways. I truly think the older gentleman was taken back to a time when he saw his mom crochet and he probably touched her items. I actually thought you gave him a nice memory. He meant no harm. The other two, definitely different. Maybe ear buds just to keep comments distant would be nice but you may miss some great interaction.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps you encountered these folks at their most vulnerable. You were at a medical clinic. What crisis were they going through? What illness did they have to deal with that day? Think of the parent whose daughter was speaking with you. Where were her thoughts. Obviously the man was thinking of his mother. Who knows.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> To me, this is an example of people are people and our minds work in different ways. I truly think the older gentleman was taken back to a time when he saw his mom crochet and he probably touched her items. I actually thought you gave him a nice memory. He meant no harm. The other two, definitely different. Maybe ear buds just to keep comments distant would be nice but you may miss some great interaction.


EXACTLY! That's what I thought about the man too. I also find when people truly love things they want to touch them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

romagica said:


> I ride a commuter bus to and from work every day, so I get in about 45 minutes of knitting each way. Occasionally, someone will ask about what I'm knitting (usually socks), but mostly I just "catch" people watching me. Most of them quickly look away, but some of them will smile a friendly smile.
> 
> I did have one fun interaction a few years ago. I was knitting in a doctor's office before work and a nice looking gentleman a couple chairs away said, "You don't look like a knitter." I smiled and said, "I'll take that as a compliment." Him: "You should."
> 
> LOL - preconceived notions ... I guess what he was really saying is, "You don't look like my grandmother."


Oh my.....too funny a comment. I was a manager in a doctor's office and any time I noticed someone waiting with their knitting or crochet out, I always went over to see what they were doing and compliment them.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Slidell411 said:


> I once had a little girl ask what I was doing. I was knitting a hat in the round, just knit stitches. So I handed her the needles and we had a good time. Later I frogged her stitches and finished the hat.


I've done this before. Nice lady sat next to me and I showed her how to knit. My regret was that I didn't start her on new thread and let her finish a small sample to take with her!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

How rude can some people be for no reason whatsoever.....

We have an old saying in the UK:- "there's nowt so queer as folk"

(http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/there-s-nowt-so-queer-as-folk)

It gets "proven" time and time again.....sadly.

You were to my mind not at fault in any way......and several others here have had "strange" knitting experiences as well it seems, so you are not alone!!

Just do your best to ignore them if you can, though that will not be easy!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

deemail said:


> typically, people are just interested which always makes for interesting conversations...I carry one or two (as little girls tend to travel in pairs) prs of dpns with little 2" squares cast on and knitted up 3 or 4 rows. If youngsters (of any age) comment and sort of sigh....I pull out my little 'traveling practice pieces' and ask if they would like to try..... many are thrilled to have an opportunity to try with a knitter sitting close by..... if they like it and get a few rows done, I send the dpn pr, square and little scrap yarn ball home with them. I like to think I'm 'seeding' knitters here and there. (I always ask at thrift stores for any dpns....they often have a few because people give them away when they don't have the whole set... I ask because they often keep the little pcs behind the corner in case someone walks off with them. They are usually from a dime to a dollar for several so it isn't costly and the rewards are many.)


That is just so sweet and kind of you. You are so planting the seeds and may never know the joy you brought into a kid's life. This is something I will now do. Do you just use the two DPNs going back and forth?


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I love those interesting stories about knitting in public, and admire people who can do that. I never take my knitting with me because I get easily distracted, and I would need a big bag for all the notions, and "thingies" I put around me while I'm knitting.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I have been mostly lucky when knitting in waiting rooms to either have people come sit with me and knit/crochet or make positive comments. Unfortunately, there are rude people everywhere. 

On an upbeat note, my niece and her children want to learn so knit so I think the creativity will continue, one person at a time.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I've never truly had what I would call a "bad" experience when knitting in public. Most people are interested and will tell me how their mother, wife, daughter knits. Once I was waiting in a doctors office and working on a wool, hooded sweater when a woman sat next to me to comment on how lovely the color of the yarn was, asked what I was knitting (I pulled out the pattern to show her). She wanted to know how long it would take me to knit the garment and how much the yarn cost me. Then she handed me her card and said "well I'll pay you that much to knit a sweater for me, contact me when you have the time". When I regained my composure I informed her that I do not knit for free and it would cost her much more than just the price of the yarn and handed the card back to her. She then said "oh I can get one cheaper at WalMart anyway" and she uttered 2 works that were not Happy Birthday. Others in the waiting room were shocked. I sat for the next 10 - 15 minutes in uncomfortable silence until I was called back to see the doctor. 

I did once have a young man approach me at a ski resort about a hat I was knitting from some of my hand spun yarn. The project was a complete experiment and this young snowboarder wanted that hat. At the time I was just taking a break from the slopes to have a cup of coffee but he was insistent that he wanted the hat and would pay any price I wanted. That evening, in my hotel room, I finished the hat and met him in the same coffee shop the next morning where he did indeed pay me the price I asked and immediately put the hat on his head. The barista watched the transaction take place and said she was in the wrong business. The young man paid me $50.00 for that hat! It was a complete experiment. I had been spinning some dark blue yarn and spied some tufts of brightly colored roving in a bag near my wheel. Randomly I spun in sections of lime green, vibrant yellow and orange into little "cocoons" with the blue yarn. Then I decided to knit a slouchy style hat from this crazy yarn. I never even had a chance to take a photograph of it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow you had quite a day.... Something to chuckle and shake your head over - people can be strange!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

books said:


> Yes, I get comments occasionally, some pleasant, some snarky. I tend to ignore..... I'm sitting here, getting my knit groove on, no feedback necessary Thank You! People are just so nosy nowadays.


Agree books, and many people have no boundaries either. I can remember being at Saratoga Race Track and knitting between races and a woman came up to me and told me I was doing something incorrectly-don't remember exactly what. Another time two woman came up to me and said my yarn was ugly. Good grief, I know one does invite comments when knitting in public, but keep them polite at least. :sm06:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> My knitting in public stories are many, but this is the funniest. I was knitting on a rectangular lace shawl, when out of the blue, from all the way across a large waiting room a lady runs towards me grabs my knitting and yells " My God, that's beautiful! What IS it?" I swear she scared me out of several year's worth of life out of me, lol.


????????


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> Agree books, and many people have no boundaries either. I can remember being at Saratoga Race Track and knitting between races and a woman came up to me and told me I was doing something incorrectly-don't remember exactly what. Another time two woman came up to me and said my yarn was ugly. Good grief, I know one does invite comments when knitting in public, but keep them polite at least. :sm06:


I only receive negative comments regarding my knitting style from other knitters in knitting groups, which I now avoid. Russian is the style of knitting that I always knit by and good grief if I had a nickle for every time another knitter told me that I knit "wrong", I could afford some really expensive yarn to strangle them with!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel sorry for her. To cut up a hand knit sweater could me that she has a handicap she could have gave the sweater away. I always have knitting with me. If there any down time I ready to go. I even knit at rail road crossing when there a very long freight train crossing.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Maybe the good lord forgot to close the gate this morning and a few got out. It was a change for you. One never knows what lies ahead for the day especially on an excursion like you had. :sm17:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I only receive negative comments regarding my knitting style from other knitters in knitting groups, which I now avoid. Russian is the style of knitting that I always knit by and good grief if I had a nickle for every time another knitter told me that I knit "wrong", I could afford some really expensive yarn to strangle them with!


But that would be a waste of good yarn. :sm17:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.

I've generally only had positive ones. On a long train journey I was knitting and noticed a young man covered in tattoos and piercings watching, then looking away quickly if I caught him peeping! It was a lesson to me in judging from appearances. I eventually asked if he'd like to see how it was done, and we had a pleasant chat.

Another time, in an emergency "sit and wait" GP appointment I had my knitting. There was a fretful and clearly unwell toddler who could not be consoled by his mum, until he caught sight of the knitting, and watched in fascination. No, I didn't let him touch those needles, but his mum was grateful for the distraction.

Oh, the frequent grandma remarks, though :sm16:


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

runflyski said:


> . . . my favourite is alpaca and our New Zealand possum merino yarn. Yes real possum fur spun into the merino wool, we have a plague of possums here so they are put to good use when killed, and yarn is so soft and luxurious."


How is the material laundered?


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

You poor dear, what a strange assortment of people. Yesterday, I knitted for four hours while I waited in line for free tickets to Shakespeare in the Park…the reactions I received were lots of smiles, and the comments were "Oh so pretty", "Nice job" and several "You remind me of when my Mother did that." or "My Mother use to knit."….all positive.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

knitteerli said:


> I have only had nice folk comment when I have sat and knat (sitted and knitted?) in public places. I've even kept one over-active youngster quiet and occupied by letting him try my needles. He did acually grasp it more quickly that I would have thought for such a hyper kid. His mother breathed a big sigh of relie, I think she thought he was bothering me and was used to a different response to her son's curiosity. I often hear other women say they wish they'd brought their knitting. Most people in public places stick their noses into their cell phones, rather than chat, but you can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> I think you just encountered the wrong folk. Just iagine how much more bothersome they might have been if you had not had your knitting to keep you busy. No don't imagine that, your experiences were unsettling enough.


Thank you for the belly laugh today - I love "sat and knot (sitted and knitted)" - just lovely. And your response was right on!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I only receive negative comments regarding my knitting style from other knitters in knitting groups, which I now avoid. Russian is the style of knitting that I always knit by and good grief if I had a nickle for every time another knitter told me that I knit "wrong", I could afford some really expensive yarn to strangle them with!


I would not stop going to knitting groups because of THEIR ignorance. That would be a wonderful opportunity to teach them something different. After all, DIFFERENT IS JUST DIFFERENT, NOT WRONG. Show examples of your accomplishments and offer to teach them. Betcha another nickle no one will be willing to change their style of knitting and will probably leave you alone.

Look up different in dictionary... it means unlike in character
Look up wrong in dictionary... it means inaccurate or incorrect

We just have to pray for the unenlightened :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nonaka said:


> Frankly, I let my Guild membership lapse and have almost stopped knitting except for a pair of socks here and there for myself. I have been asked, "Why would you spend so much time knitting that stuff? Nobody wears that old fashioned stuff any more." And also, "Nobody would put that old fashioned wool stuff on their kids." For two years I have made a standing offer to teach knitting where I live (senior apts.) without any takers. I guess it's true that nobody wants to knit, to learn to knit, or to wear knitted items. Crochet, even more so. When I offered these idle, gossipy elderly ladies crochet lessons they generally replied that they wouldn't have a doily in their house, let alone make one. I never get a chance to explain it's so much more than doilies. The skills will die with me, I suppose. Parents seem to think knitting needles are too dangerous for their kids to use and the skill too antiquated and useless. Apology for the downer. Just my recent experience.


I am sorry you have had this experience and no apology needed. Don't let it stop you if you love knitting. Make something for yourself. I agree that hand knitted items are not for everyone but that's ok. I knit for myself, pretty much. I have a friend who lives in a senior complex and they have a weekly crochet get together. They knit for charities and you can, too. I wonder if an elementary school in your area would love your talents for their kids....on a volunteer basis. I have doilies around my house and love them and do not care what anyone else thinks. They give me pleasure and bring back my own memories. Do this for your own self and joy.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Some people can really be cruel and not even realize it. I knitted a shawl for someone. It was a gift exchange and I thought it would be appropriate for her , after all we are close in age. I walked up behind her opening her gift and saying tro another person that she realized this gift took a lot of time to make, but she did not like hand made things. She has received other gifts from me but none were hand made. I reserve my hand made gifts for those I know appreciate and request them.-


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Redhatchris said:


> I would not stop going to knitting groups because of THEIR ignorance. That would be a wonderful opportunity to teach them something different. After all, DIFFERENT IS JUST DIFFERENT, NOT WRONG. Show examples of your accomplishments and offer to teach them. Betcha another nickle no one will be willing to change their style of knitting and will probably leave you alone.
> 
> Look up different in dictionary... it means unlike in character
> Look up wrong in dictionary... it means inaccurate or incorrect
> ...


I've been knitting for 50 years and spinning for quite a few years. Unfortunately I not only have had other knitters tell me I knit wrong, I had one take the item out of my hands to show me the "right" way and in the process dropped several stitches. Personally I'd rather skip all the drama. I have been teaching some young coworkers to knit and crochet but I warn them up front that the method by which I knit is not the norm here in the US and encourage them to find other methods if Russian isn't to their liking. Oddly enough they do find the method preferable and I've even been able to teach some of them to read Russian charts for knitting and crocheting, which really isn't that difficult. One girl brought the blanket and pattern that she was working on over to her Grandmother's home for Memorial Day and her grandmother was amazed that she had not only learned to knit but learned the Russian method and was using a Russian pattern. I've told her to expect criticism from other knitters and she has already run into that issue. She jokes with them that she was taught knitting by a Communist, apparently that shuts them right up.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

PauletteB said:


> Some people can really be cruel and not even realize it. I knitted a shawl for someone. It was a gift exchange and I thought it would be appropriate for her , after all we are close in age. I walked up behind her opening her gift and saying tro another person that she realized this gift took a lot of time to make, but she did not like hand made things. She has received other gifts from me but none were hand made. I reserve my hand made gifts for those I know appreciate and request them.-


I have a close relative like that. She views anything "handmade" as cheap and inferior to purchased items. No problem, I don't waste time knitting for her or her family members, which gives me time to knit for those who DO appreciate such items.


----------



## patty9 (May 30, 2016)

Over the years I've encountered some really odd stories from strangers and decided that the opportunity had arisen to pray a few more prayers into my work while I just nodded and kept knitting away.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

People always comment; usually saying 'I would love to knit, but I don't have the time-- patience--(fill in the word)'. Now I just respond, 'oh, that's too bad'.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I've learned that many people just need to be acknowledged. I would keep smiling and nodding, maybe interject a comment here and there. One never knows when being paid attention to makes someone feel better, even if they aren't aware of it. It doesn't hurt, and it doesn't last forever.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere with me. I get mostly good comments and the occasional child will be curious but nothing like what you got. I get so deep into what I am doing that I often don't hear what others say anyway. Sometimes I barely hear my name being called, LOLOL!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

GrammyLinda said:


> Wow. I do wonder why she cut up the sweaters, and why her mother didn't say anything. There are lots of nuts out there.


She probably didn't let her mother know. If I were her mother and found out she was doing this, after all of my hard work, I would never, ever knit her another sweater!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

nonaka said:


> Frankly, I let my Guild membership lapse and have almost stopped knitting except for a pair of socks here and there for myself. I have been asked, "Why would you spend so much time knitting that stuff? Nobody wears that old fashioned stuff any more." And also, "Nobody would put that old fashioned wool stuff on their kids." For two years I have made a standing offer to teach knitting where I live (senior apts.) without any takers. I guess it's true that nobody wants to knit, to learn to knit, or to wear knitted items. Crochet, even more so. When I offered these idle, gossipy elderly ladies crochet lessons they generally replied that they wouldn't have a doily in their house, let alone make one. I never get a chance to explain it's so much more than doilies. The skills will die with me, I suppose. Parents seem to think knitting needles are too dangerous for their kids to use and the skill too antiquated and useless. Apology for the downer. Just my recent experience.


I am so sorry for your experiences. And a Guild knitter, too! I have a daughter who despite my offering would NOT learn to knit. Now, as an adult she taught herself and makes the most amazing things. She made her newborn two blankets out of sock yarn! And, my 10 year old granddaughter, after watching both her grandmas sit and knit asked to learn. Don't know if she will love it, but she is learning the skill!

For me, I sometimes have trouble finding projects because they are "Old-fashioned" or I have made something like it and did not like it. There is, however something comforting about the rhythm of knitting, so I persevere, not for the product, but for the joy of knitting.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that we all have at some point & time, encountered similar situations. What I have done when trying to knit while waiting, is try to find a seating away for the crowd. Perhaps in a corner of the room. If I am knitting on something serious that needs strong concentration, I don't take that project, but will take something that I don't have to concentrate much on, like a scarf, etc.


----------



## GRANDMA DONNA (Nov 28, 2015)

My 7 yr old grandson knitted a beautiful apron for his sister's AG doll...made up the pattern as he went. It was amazing to see how his mind worked as he figured out what to do next to get the design he wanted!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

nonaka said:


> Frankly, I let my Guild membership lapse and have almost stopped knitting except for a pair of socks here and there for myself. I have been asked, "Why would you spend so much time knitting that stuff? Nobody wears that old fashioned stuff any more." And also, "Nobody would put that old fashioned wool stuff on their kids." For two years I have made a standing offer to teach knitting where I live (senior apts.) without any takers. I guess it's true that nobody wants to knit, to learn to knit, or to wear knitted items. .... The skills will die with me, I suppose. Parents seem to think knitting needles are too dangerous for their kids to use and the skill too antiquated and useless. Apology for the downer. Just my recent experience.


I'm so sorry you've had this experience. If I were in your shoes, I'd knit and crochet anyway. I love knitting and enjoy simple crochet. I have family members who hate it, and others who love the things I make. Don't allow others to dictate how you spend your time. If you enjoy doing needle arts, do them. If the skills die with you, that's unfortunate, but you shouldn't let your skills die just to suit others.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe her mother wasn't talking because she was angry that her daughter cut up all the sweaters? Wondering which one of them needed help most! I just find people interesting and refuse to be insulted or get angry. Sometimes people just need to talk about "stuff" and who better than with someone they'll never see again.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry you had a negative experience at a major medical facility. But it can happen anywhere.I knit in public and hospitals frequently and have had many, usually positive, responses.I would never let anyone touch me or grab my knitting, but I realize how quickly that can happen and deflect it as best as I can.I never knit anything in public that takes serious concentration as that walls me off from people and I might want to be involved in an exchange or more detailed conversation and I want people to understand that you can knit while being an active participant in your surroundings.

The funniest thing that has happened to me was that in a coffee shop two women once literally ran over to me and DEMANDED that I unravel my rather large shawl and give them the yarn...I was so surprised I laughed out loud.(not a polite response from me but a reaction)..They them said they meant sell it to them....By this time the manager had appeared so I had no more trouble from them...and he walked me to the subway..which I appreciated..
julie


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a good story: I was knitting a baby sweater for my first grandchild. I was just a little "behind," so I finished the second sleeve and sewed the sweater together on the flight from Chicago to Florida to see him, then boxed and wrapped it with paper and ribbon I brought along in my carry-on bag. Just as I tied the blue satin bow, the flight attendant announced the beginning of our descent to Tampa. I breathed a sigh of relief, and, for the first time, looked around the cabin. Several folks in nearby seats (who had evidently been following my progress) smiled an gave me a thumbs up. Then there was Brady, 4 months old, waiting in the airport with my son and daughter in law, all smiles and baby giggles. One of the folks from my cheering section winked at us as she passed by.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

knitteerli said:


> I have only had nice folk comment when I have sat and knat (sitted and knitted?) in public places. I've even kept one over-active youngster quiet and occupied by letting him try my needles. He did acually grasp it more quickly that I would have thought for such a hyper kid. His mother breathed a big sigh of relie, I think she thought he was bothering me and was used to a different response to her son's curiosity. I often hear other women say they wish they'd brought their knitting. Most people in public places stick their noses into their cell phones, rather than chat, but you can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> I think you just encountered the wrong folk. Just iagine how much more bothersome they might have been if you had not had your knitting to keep you busy. No don't imagine that, your experiences were unsettling enough.


Like you, I have had only positive reactions when I knit in public. Actually I have acquired a couple of regular sock customers. They really like my "clown socks" as someone on another thread referred to socks knitted with self-striping yarn. I do knit many other things as well as socks but suffer great envy when I see pictures posted by other KPers on this forum!!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

I always have my knitting with me any time I have to wait. Mostly positive comments. Sorry you had such strange encounters.


----------



## sparks55 (Jun 11, 2016)

I am a new knitter. I have to go to the cancer center for treatments. I always bring my knitting. I downloaded a simple sleeveless sweater pattern and after a month, finally finished it. It came out great. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. I have gotten some great tips from fellow knitters.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I take my knitting with me whenever I leave the house. You never know when you will be stuck waiting for anything, and I hate the feeling of 'wishing' I had my knitting. I belong to a group that knits baby hats for our local hospital and I can usually make a hat a week just from the time sitting in the car while my husband is driving or sitting somewhere waiting for something. Found this pillow at a garage sale and now it sits in my knitting chair.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I think you just ran into a few nuts on meds. Knitters usually knit because it calms them and it's something to do in silence. It is really annoying when someone parks themselves next to you and starts yammering on and on--I do have a "look" that I reserve for such an occasion and it usually shuts them up--no words spoken. I've often thought about listening to books but that would mean I need to take my CD player and the book of CD's, ear buds and extra batteries just in case (not into purchasing anything new--library only)--so I don't--and listen to the birds or noises of others instead.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> What an interesting but disturbing story, just goes to show how ignorant some people can be.
> I don't knit or crochet when out and about, but have had ladies admire and touch my garments I've made.
> Unlike the man you encountered they always asked before touching. If I do see someone knitting or crocheting in public I will give them a warm positive comment on their work. How rude to down cry acrylic, it may be different but not inferior and so much easier to wash, especially for children's and men's garments. Pure wool can cost a lot more too, which is another factor as against economical acrylic. I love working with either yarn, my favourite is alpaca and our* New Zealand possum merino yarn*. Yes real possum fur spun into the merino wool, we have a plague of possums here so they are put to good use when killed, and yarn is so soft and luxurious.


opossums do have very fine soft fur and blended gives a nice halo something like mohair but very soft--at least in photos. This past winter I order some opossum/merino NZ wool from Webs but unfortunately they sent me a color and mismatch die lots so I could not use it and returned with full refund with the idea they would fill the order when the correct yarn came in--but haven't seen it since. Would really like to make this beautiful wrap/shawl in the yarn it was designed for...


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Most of the comments I get while knitting in public are positive and nice. Occasionally, snarky stuff like "that's only for old people" which is easily ignored :sm01:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I always took my knitting or other needlework on cruises. Always encountered like-minded folks and made new friends. A lot of cruises have specific "Needlework Corner" where folks gather to ply their crafts. Princess Cruises used to give out small needlepoint projects like eyeglass cases, cosmetic bags, etc., to do during the trip if you chose to. I still have a cosmetic bag I've never gotten around to doing.


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

Don't be so quick to judge the people who make odd comments and such in a doctor's waiting room. You don't know what they are there for and what sort of news that have already received from the doctor or what test results they are waiting to hear. They may be so nervous that they don't really know what they are saying. If you were in such a situation you wouldn't want to be judged harshly.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.
> 
> Another time, in an emergency "sit and wait" GP appointment I had my knitting. There was a fretful and clearly unwell toddler who could not be consoled by his mum, until he caught sight of the knitting, and watched in fascination..
> 
> Oh, the frequent grandma remarks, though :sm16:


I have frequently had an audience of under 5's in the doctors surgery,too.Don't think it was only the mums who were grateful!!!!
I knit in the waiting room at hydrotherapy twice a week,the "girls" pass comments like,what are you doing NOW,that has/hasn't grown much this week.....and the one I like best is....do you want a bag of wool for your charity knitting,YAY!!!Lindseymary


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hennie, I love your story about the little girl recognizing you as the "knitting lady." That's a story that's meant to be shared.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

sparks55 said:


> I am a new knitter. I have to go to the cancer center for treatments. I always bring my knitting. I downloaded a simple sleeveless sweater pattern and after a month, finally finished it. It came out great. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. I have gotten some great tips from fellow knitters.


Welcome from NJ and compliments made tell us you are a great knitter. Looking forward to seeing pics when you figure that out.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have had nothing but positive feed back while knitting in public, I sorry you met up with all the wrong people. Don't let them stop you, waiting for apts.,is a good opportunity to catch up or finish projects. Never s waste of time.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> What an interesting but disturbing story, just goes to show how ignorant some people can be.
> I don't knit or crochet when out and about, but have had ladies admire and touch my garments I've made.
> Unlike the man you encountered they always asked before touching. If I do see someone knitting or crocheting in public I will give them a warm positive comment on their work. How rude to down cry acrylic, it may be different but not inferior and so much easier to wash, especially for children's and men's garments. Pure wool can cost a lot more too, which is another factor as against economical acrylic. I love working with either yarn, my favourite is alpaca and our New Zealand possum merino yarn. Yes real possum fur spun into the merino wool, we have a plague of possums here so they are put to good use when killed, and yarn is so soft and luxurious.


Does merino wool really come from possums or is she kidding?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I think that your knitting opened up several possibilities for a conversation. My thought about the man who touched the sweater you were wearing was not that he was intrusive, but that he was focused on fond thoughts of his mother. You said yourself he did not seem to be aware that his actions were offensive.

The second lady _was_ intrusive but she also sounded lonely.

Now the third person could have led to a spirited discussion! Maybe too spirited. Or not. I've engaged in a few of those, since I join every discussion offered. Sometimes I think I will never learn. And since I'm right at 70, that is probably true. I've learned a lot, though, by joining in.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

oannejay said:


> Does merino wool really come from possums or is she kidding?


She means the possum fur is spun together with merino wool. Merino is a type of sheep.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I always have knitting with me and have only ever received compliments on what I was making.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I had taken my car to the dealership for service and was in waiting room knitting. Husband, wife, and baby sitting across from me and wife was watching me intently. I asked if she knitted. She said, no but her husband did. He came over and we exchanged tips, info, and other such. He invited me back to his house and I went. He was also earning his living as a computer administrator. At the time I was IT director for a software company and we had so much in common. It didn't matter that he was my son's age! We exchanged knitting patterns as well as software and computer server stuff .


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

To some people all yarn is wool.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I think knitting is nostalgic for people. They remember mom, grandma or older aunts knitting and a time lost. Knitting is a resurgent craft. Those that used to knit--like me--have taken it up again. Most people work-commute-sleep and the cycle starts over. When I had to go get a job when my kids went to middle school and high school I stopped doing all of my crafty things. I did all kinds of stuff and had tons of supplies and I was just too tired to do anything. Now that I am retired I have taken up knitting for pleasure. 

I think people who encounter knitters it reminds them of the good old days. They are curious. 

I don't mind them asking questions. Feel sorry more for pregnant women who have their bellies felt by perfect strangers.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Samwez said:


> I took my four week premature son to a hospital appointment yesterday and the first time I have taken knitting out in public and got alot of comment's I don't look old enough to knit being 30 and one snotty old lady told me surely I have more pressing things to do with a small baby who I would like to add was soundly asleep in his pram I ignored her narrow-minded comment and continued but will think twice next time


what you were doing was relaxing and soothing yourself in the few minutes you had while he was sleeping so that when he awoke, you could be the best version of yourself for him....what did she want you to do? laundry at the doc's ofc? pace back and forth? look worried? I wonder what would have been the appropriate behavior that would have proved you were a good mother???? keep on knitting when you have those few minutes and just remember that to do the best you can for your baby, you have to be the best you are for yourself...something new parents tend to overlook...


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I would be curious as to why mom still knits for an unappreciative daughter. After finding out she cut up one, she'd get nothing else.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Ochosi said:


> There are always reasons for people's behaviour. And frequently we're not aware. It's distressing when someone touches us uninvited or comes too close.
> 
> Your story of the man touching your seater made me think he could be early stage Alzheimer's. My husband is a very smart man with Alzheimer's and his social filters were one of the first things to go. Touching things that feel nice is a comfort to them.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: That was my first reaction to her story ..... the comfort, memories, etc that she gave that day.


----------



## barbtee (Dec 24, 2015)

immunurse said:


> I have never gotten negative comments about my knitting (except from the DIL who tried to learn but really just couldn't "get it" after at least 45 minutes of trying). I am astounded by the number of people who ask me if I'm knitting when I'm crocheting or visa versa, or what I'm making when I'm almost done with a sock. But here in the Bluegrass, being rude simply ISN'T DONE so I reply politely and keep going.


I had to laugh at your comment about people not knowing whether you are knitting or crocheting. I take my knitting almost everywhere with different projects for different situations. While at an appointment with my hematologist he made that comment. I explained to him the easiest way for him to tell was that you knit with two tools (needles) and crocheted with one tool (hook). The next time I saw him was three months later. As he entered the exam room he said, "Two tools. You're knitting!"


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Strange! Very very strange. I think you handled it well......


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've been knitting for 50 years and spinning for quite a few years. Unfortunately I not only have had other knitters tell me I knit wrong, I had one take the item out of my hands to show me the "right" way and in the process dropped several stitches. Personally I'd rather skip all the drama. I have been teaching some young coworkers to knit and crochet but I warn them up front that the method by which I knit is not the norm here in the US and encourage them to find other methods if Russian isn't to their liking. Oddly enough they do find the method preferable and I've even been able to teach some of them to read Russian charts for knitting and crocheting, which really isn't that difficult. One girl brought the blanket and pattern that she was working on over to her Grandmother's home for Memorial Day and her grandmother was amazed that she had not only learned to knit but learned the Russian method and was using a Russian pattern. I've told her to expect criticism from other knitters and she has already run into that issue. She jokes with them that she was taught knitting by a Communist, apparently that shuts them right up.


I've been knitting "backwards" and "wrong" for >70 yrs and it's been a lonely knitlife :-( . Mom knit English (as did most Americans during WW2 to avoid things "Germanic") and it wasn't til I joined KP that I learned that my style (taught by Swedish g'ma) not only had a name, but was becoming increasingly popular!! It's the little things that make life so sweet!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

barbtee said:


> I had to laugh at your comment about people not knowing whether you are knitting or crocheting. I take my knitting almost everywhere with different projects for different situations. While at an appointment with my hematologist he made that comment. I explained to him the easiest way for him to tell was that you knit with two tools (needles) and crocheted with one tool (hook). The next time I saw him was three months later. As he entered the exam room he said, "Two tools. You're knitting!"


Heck, some people posting patterns don't even know if they're knitting or crocheting. There's nothing like downloading a pattern for knitting and it is not!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never had the kind of encounters that you describe. When I knit or crochet in public, I usually just get compliments or sometimes I even pick up an order for a pair of fingerless gloves or a headband.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I knit every day on the train to and from work the trip takes between 50 - 60 minutes depending if it is expressed.
I have met new people I call them my train friends Kerry, Amanda and her mother Marie. Kerry has taught me how to crochet a baby blanket and I've made quite a few. Kerry and Amanda crochet, Marie knits and I knit or crochet depending on if I need to finish something in a hurry.
So if your ever catch the 6:15am train from East Ipswich to Central you are all more than welcome to join us will are always in the 4th carriage.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Always wo


mgt44 said:


> Highest compliment ever: Knitting Lady!


Not bragging but I can knit and read but only when it is mindless knitting but it doesn't always work occasionally it ends in a big mess but I have been knitting over 50 years and I'm definitely not an expert.

Rhonda


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Rhonda-may said:


> I knit every day on the train to and from work the trip takes between 50 - 60 minutes depending if it is expressed.
> I have met new people I call them my train friends Kerry, Amanda and her mother Marie. Kerry has taught me how to crochet a baby blanket and I've made quite a few. Kerry and Amanda crochet, Marie knits and I knit or crochet depending on if I need to finish something in a hurry.
> So if your ever catch the 6:15am train from East Ipswich to Central you are all more than welcome to join us will are always in the 4th carriage.


I love the idea of a knitting and crochet train :sm01:


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Once on an airplane a stewardess (or flight attendant as they are called today) commented on a crocheted scarf I was wearing. I told her it was easy and I could teach her in just a couple of sentences. She then said no, she would PAY me to make her one. Ya think? No way would I make another one of those. Too time consuming.


----------



## lemltd (Sep 20, 2015)

I wouldn't have thought anything about the man handling my sweater while it was on me. It would have bothered me when I was younger, but when I was 20 I moved to Kansas City and had long hair.....at least every other day I kept feeling people playing with my hair. the texture really intrigued them. I had to cut my hair short to keep them from doing that.


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Only good interactions!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry you had such an encounter w/these rude and insensitive people. You just keep on knitting in public and earbuds are a great idea.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

The stories are hilarious and enjoyable, too bad we couldn't all meet somewhere for knit in Public Day, now that would be an event, I would love to see the publics faces...lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> ... Once while knitting while I waited in a campground laundromat a man asked me if I was making something for him. I held up the little baby sweater I was knitting and said, "only if you can fit a size 6 month sweater."


You've just given me the idea to knit baby sweaters when out and about! I'm amazed that so many men - _never_ a woman - breeze on by and ask if I'm knitting 'it' (whatever I've on the needles) for them. I would love to have your answer for them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I once wore hand knit socks to a chiropractic appointment. The chiropractor kept saying how his wife would love them. How much for a pair? I told him I would be happy to knit a pair, yarn cost at $16, labor for 8 hours at $6/hr (a steal), total $65. Guess he didn't love his wife enough. My bill with him was close to $150 for 20 minutes.... People don't understand knitting or crochet if they don't do it. Hope you get more positive comments next time. I like to knit any chance I can, as I think you do.


While waiting for my prescription to be filled at the drugstore, I was sitting knitting - as usual. The pharmacist stood tippy-toe to tell me over the raised counter that she'd buy the yarn for me to knit her a pair of socks. I looked at her stunned. Then I told her that I received $25/hour at work and wouldn't knit for less. I did some questionable math, told her I'd never yet knit socks so I would probably need about ten hours to knit her a pair - plus the cost of the yarn. She looked shocked and didn't say another word. I changed pharmacies shortly thereafter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Samwez said:


> I took my four week premature son to a hospital appointment yesterday and the first time I have taken knitting out in public and got alot of comment's I don't look old enough to knit being 30 and one snotty old lady told me surely I have more pressing things to do with a small baby who I would like to add was soundly asleep in his pram I ignored her narrow-minded comment and continued but will think twice next time


No thinking twice!! Take your knitting _everywhere always_! You never know when you might have a chance to knit a few stitches and de-stress a little.

I've been knitting in public since age 8. I've learned that the one time I forget my knitting at home, it's certain that I'll be stuck waiting somewhere for some unexpected reason and going slowly nuts because I've no one to talk to and no knitting to distract me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hennie said:


> I knit at every opportunity just like everyone else I guess lol.
> When the warm weather arrives, I knit walking home from school (where I work) and have done for years.
> One memory comes to mind.
> It was one of our stay and play days for our about to start school kids, one little girl was really upset, she was breaking her little heart. I went over to talk to her and couldn't get her to lift her head out of her mommy' skirt.
> ...


What a wonderful story!!! Thank you for sharing it!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> KNAT=knit & chat (?)


Perfect!!! And that's what I'll be doing in the morning at the knitting meeting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> ... I also find when people truly love things they want to touch them.


Really? So _that_ explains the complete strangers who had no qualms about placing their palms on my belly when I was very pregnant?? They love unborn babies?? Bulging pregnant bellies?? I just found it very disturbing. Myself, I've never touched any pregnant belly other than my own.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amlynda said:


> How is the material laundered?


The same as sheep's wool. Read all about possum fur: http://www.outlawyarn.com/possum.html
The prices are close to that of qiviut; I've yet to try either. :sm03:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> You poor dear, what a strange assortment of people. Yesterday, I knitted for four hours while I waited in line for free tickets to Shakespeare in the Park…the reactions I received were lots of smiles, and the comments were "Oh so pretty", "Nice job" and several "You remind me of when my Mother did that." or "My Mother use to knit."….all positive.


Central Park, Manhattan??? I haven't been in decades, but it was walk up and sit - no tickets and no waiting. I guess Shakespeare's more popular now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I would not stop going to knitting groups because of THEIR ignorance. That would be a wonderful opportunity to teach them something different. After all, DIFFERENT IS JUST DIFFERENT, NOT WRONG. Show examples of your accomplishments and offer to teach them. Betcha another nickle no one will be willing to change their style of knitting and will probably leave you alone.
> 
> Look up different in dictionary... it means unlike in character
> Look up wrong in dictionary... it means inaccurate or incorrect
> ...


In our group, there can be ten knitters knitting and no two of them holding the needles and yarn exactly alike. All produce lovely knits anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ... She jokes with them that she was taught knitting by a Communist, apparently that shuts them right up.


I never figured you for a Commie!!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ghijsmom said:


> ... *Don't allow others to dictate how you spend your time.* ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You made the day for some lonely people.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

When I would take my elderly mother to the doctor's, there would usually be long waits. She would want to talk so I couldn't read, so I would take my knitting and that worked out fine.
Now I'm the elderly one who is waiting for a doctor's appointment. And I still take my knitting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Saturday June 18th is "Knit-in-Public Day". I just got this in my e-mail. Enjoy and do the same. Lets bombard the world with a new fad and all do it. I'm thinking of setting up a chair in front of my local yarn shop to knit part of the day. Will you join me?


Tha market where I have my stall are onboard for this day. Jimmy, the coffee guy was promoting it, so we will be having avdedicated area for this. Hopefully his wife will be there and not at work. His wife does beautiful work.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I think if you keep bringing your projects you could write a book titled Dangers of Knitting in Public. Perhaps this why we have knit in public day. So people aren't afraid of us knitters. ????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I think if you keep bringing your projects you could write a book titled Dangers of Knitting in Public. Perhaps this why we have knit in public day. So people aren't afraid of us knitters. ????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I think if you keep bringing your projects you could write a book titled Dangers of Knitting in Public. Perhaps this why we have knit in public day. So people aren't afraid of us knitters. ????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sorry it posted more then once. Slow system. ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have really enjoyed this thread and been doing a lot of thinking of why I knit in public or knit at all.
1st I can make, wear, and give beautiful things.
2nd I hate wasting time as I am a multi-tasker.
3rd it is calming . . .(is that why others smoke, eat etc. as a time waster and calming?) I think not.
4th It is fun, interesting and I'm a lifetime learner. (I didn't quit when I finished formal school, like many attest to.
5th There is good friendship and camaraderie around with knitters
6th Knitters are such helpful people with teaching and sharing all kinds of tips and short cuts about everything
(the more short cuts and tips the more time for knitting lol)
7th knitters are admirers and complimenters of ones work and ideas
8th fiber Artists are encouragers and fun to be with
9th . . . . . . . .I could go on-and-on, but I think that you get the idea . . .
Have a great day, keep knitting, learning, meeting new people, making clever and beautiful things, and don't be shy about where you knit. You are not wasting time ever. Charities count on all of us to fill the needs of the communities and the world. There is history to prove how beneficial and needful fiber work is.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? So _that_ explains the complete strangers who had no qualms about placing their palms on my belly when I was very pregnant?? They love unborn babies?? Bulging pregnant bellies?? I just found it very disturbing. Myself, I've never touched any pregnant belly other than my own.


You know I hear so many people say this, but with 5 pregnancies I never had anyone try to touch my belly. Now I had many insist they could predict what I was having.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

bakrmom said:


> You know I hear so many people say this, but with 5 pregnancies I never had anyone try to touch my belly. Now I had many insist they could predict what I was having.


Two pregnancies and was fortunate that no one wanted to touch. :sm06:

In all my more than 60 years of knitting have never received a snarky comment or criticism of my knitting style. Just lucky I guess unless of course I didn't hear them. :sm12: Most of the times I have been knitting in medical waiting areas I end having very nice conversations with others there.


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The same as sheep's wool. Read all about possum fur: http://www.outlawyarn.com/possum.html
> The prices are close to that of qiviut; I've yet to try either. :sm03:


Jessica-Jean -

Thank you for that link. Interesting reading on the possum. I also researched qiviut, which I have never heard of. The price of qiviut, from a shop in San Francisco, is $233 for 400+ yards. I also don't think I'll try either. :sm16:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

6 pregnancies, no strangers touching my belly - even when I was having twins. However, it was interesting that they had no compunction about talking about my state - in front of me like I wasn't there! There were two older women (younger than I am now) in an elevator saying things like: she looks like she's more than ready - I wonder if she's having more than one - and we were the only ones on the elevator. I did satisfy their curiosity by telling them that I was indeed having twins and they weren't due for 2 more weeks as I was walking off the elevator.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

I think most people think people who knit are warm and friendly and open to conversation. I believe they also think we are kind and non judgmental. Aren't we?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Leaflet said:


> I think most people think people who knit are warm and friendly and open to conversation. I believe they also think we are kind and non judgmental. Aren't we?


Yes. I believe we are. Unless we or one of our friends get dissed. Then we stand up for each other. Grrrrr....


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

So far I've had nothing but good experiences with knitting in public. While waiting for my hair appointment an older lady came in with her knitting and sat with me and we knitted away and chatted the whole time. The hair stylist had to break up our conversation we had become so engrossed with each other. That lady is now my best friend.

Wore a sweater I made to a local restaurant and received gobs of compliments on it. One lady even asked if I took orders. LOL


----------



## mdgallogly (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been very fortunate to only have positive reactions while knitting. My sister and I spent many hours knitting in waiting rooms while our Dad had cancer. When asked what we were making, we'd say we were making baby hats to donate to hospitals. One couple said they wished they could do the same and then gave us some money for yarn. It was their way of giving.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

mdgallogly said:


> I've been very fortunate to only have positive reactions while knitting. My sister and I spent many hours knitting in waiting rooms while our Dad had cancer. When asked what we were making, we'd say we were making baby hats to donate to hospitals. One couple said they wished they could do the same and then gave us some money for yarn. It was their way of giving.


When I was a new mother I received one of those hats. I treasured it. It was my first handmade item. With my third I received little booties. I still have them.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Unless I am on forced "hand rest" I always have knitting with me. I've never had a truly negative comment. Though when one of my former coworkers saw me struggling to learn to knit socks on dpns, she told me, "You know you can buy those for 79 cents at Walmart." My response was that but then I wouldn't be learning a skill that I could use on many other things. For years after, when I was knitting socks she'd smile and say, "79 cents". One of the doctors I worked with would always comment that I was knitting with "pick up sticks" again. When with another friend, people would some times comment on my crochet. Usually, before I could say anything she would explain that knitting used two needles, crochet uses one hook...and she was the hooker in the group!

I guess part of the reason I am open to chatting with people is that when I kip it is always with a simple pattern and inexpensive yarn. Generally, one of my fund raising or charity projects. Then my hands can be on auto pilot and I can chat. I save any complicated knitting for when I am at home. It is pretty hard to mess up a garter stitch dish cloth or a stockinet stitch hat knit in the round, and easy to fix if needed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandpatty said:


> I have a good story: I was knitting a baby sweater for my first grandchild. I was just a little "behind," so I finished the second sleeve and sewed the sweater together on the flight from Chicago to Florida to see him, then boxed and wrapped it with paper and ribbon I brought along in my carry-on bag. Just as I tied the blue satin bow, the flight attendant announced the beginning of our descent to Tampa. I breathed a sigh of relief, and, for the first time, looked around the cabin. Several folks in nearby seats (who had evidently been following my progress) smiled an gave me a thumbs up. Then there was Brady, 4 months old, waiting in the airport with my son and daughter in law, all smiles and baby giggles. One of the folks from my cheering section winked at us as she passed by.


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I had taken my car to the dealership for service and was in waiting room knitting. Husband, wife, and baby sitting across from me and wife was watching me intently. I asked if she knitted. She said, no but her husband did. He came over and we exchanged tips, info, and other such. He invited me back to his house and I went. He was also earning his living as a computer administrator. At the time I was IT director for a software company and we had so much in common. It didn't matter that he was my son's age! We exchanged knitting patterns as well as software and computer server stuff .


Cool!!! :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> opossums do have very fine soft fur and blended gives a nice halo something like mohair but very soft--at least in photos. This past winter I order some opossum/merino NZ wool from Webs but unfortunately they sent me a color and mismatch die lots so I could not use it and returned with full refund with the idea they would fill the order when the correct yarn came in--but haven't seen it since. Would really like to make this beautiful wrap/shawl in the yarn it was designed for...


*O*possum = North American critter, useless as a source of fibre. 
*P*ossum = native Australian critter that was introduced to New Zealand, where it has become a threat to the survival of native fauna. So far as I know, it's the only animal-sourced fiber where the animal *is* killed, not brushed or clipped and left to produce more fiber.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mdgallogly said:


> I've been very fortunate to only have positive reactions while knitting. My sister and I spent many hours knitting in waiting rooms while our Dad had cancer. When asked what we were making, we'd say we were making baby hats to donate to hospitals. One couple said they wished they could do the same and then gave us some money for yarn. It was their way of giving.


Nice gesture!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lemltd said:


> I wouldn't have thought anything about the man handling my sweater while it was on me. It would have bothered me when I was younger, but when I was 20 I moved to Kansas City and had long hair.....at least every other day I kept feeling people playing with my hair. the texture really intrigued them. I had to cut my hair short to keep them from doing that.


Once upon a time, I had long hair - down to below my bra strap. I'd just washed it, hopped on my bike to go to see a movie, and while sitting with my still wet hair hanging down behind my seat-back, felt someone gently playing with it. It felt good! I actually _like_ to have my hair played with; too bad that after 45 years, my darling hasn't picked up on that, even though I've often told him. Anyway, back to that day in the movie house. I was nervous about just _who_ it was playing with my hair. It was daytime in the summer. Teenager? 'Dirty old man'? Eventually, I got so nervous, I got up, went to the restroom, and exited the theater. I didn't look to see who it had been, and I didn't stay to see the rest of the movie; I guess it wasn't a riveting movie.
Thinking about it now, I'm guessing it only happened that once, because I was sitting and my hair was within reach. At 6' tall, it was probably too high for most would-be hair-players to reach comfortably. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> ... 5th There is good *friendship and camaraderie* around with knitters
> 6th *Knitters are such helpful people with teaching and sharing* all kinds of tips and short cuts about everything
> (the more short cuts and tips the more time for knitting lol)
> 7th *knitters are admirers and complimenters* of ones work and ideas
> 8th *fiber Artists are encouragers* ...


In the early 90s, while waiting for hours to see a doctor and knitting the while, another bored woman struck up a conversation about her - left at home - knitting and how and what I was knitting. She was very interested in just _how_ I was knitting - each stitch was knitted twice before being dropped off the needle. I was working from the book *Twice-knit knitting* which I'd bought through a newspaper ad about twenty years before. She looked through the book and wished she could find it somewhere. I wrote my name and address in it and let her take it home to use and return to me when finished. 
A few months later, the book returned in the mail. 
Therefore, to your comprehensive list, I will add that (most) knitters are honest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *O*possum = North American critter, useless as a source of fibre.
> *P*ossum = native Australian critter that was introduced to New Zealand, where it has become a threat to the survival of native fauna. So far as I know, it's the only animal-sourced fiber where the animal *is* killed, not brushed or clipped and left to produce more fiber.


And here it is illegal to use possum yarn as they are protected. So if we want to knit with Australian Possum yarn we need to get it from New Zealand. And using the yarn helps them get rid of a pest and give us a nice soft warm yarn (but rarely do I actually want a yarn that warm).


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

We are going on a cruise in about a month. I think I will take along some knitting. I don't know how much 'downtime' we'll have but I hope to meet some people! I'll report back with any news.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here it is illegal to use possum yarn as they are protected. So if we want to knit with Australian Possum yarn we need to get it from New Zealand. And using the yarn helps them get rid of a pest and give us a nice soft warm yarn (but rarely do I actually want a yarn that warm).


Illegal to _*use*_??? Even if bought from NZ???

Its warmth is probably why they market it to more northerly locations. I would like some, but ... If ever our son revisits NZ, I now know what to tell him to bring me as a souvenir! :sm17:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Illegal to _*use*_??? Even if bought from NZ???
> 
> Its warmth is probably why they market it to more northerly locations. I would like some, but ... If ever our son revisits NZ, I now know what to tell him to bring me as a souvenir! :sm17:


Sorry didn't make that clear- illegal to use it from possums here (no matter how they die), not the yarn if it comes from NZ. And it is lovely and soft I did get a bit while in NZ. Knitters from here also get possum yarn as souvenirs from NZ- and non-knitters buy garments made from it.
The possums over there grow bigger than over here as well because they have no competition at all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry didn't make that clear- illegal to use it from possums here (no matter how they die), not the yarn if it comes from NZ. And it is lovely and soft I did get a bit while in NZ. Knitters from here also get possum yarn as souvenirs from NZ- and non-knitters buy garments made from it.
> The possums over there grow bigger than over here as well because they have no competition at all.


I wonder why no one is live-trapping them where they're unwanted (NZ) and releasing them where they're endangered. Probably $$$ is the barrier.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wonder why no one is live-trapping them where they're unwanted (NZ) and releasing them where they're endangered. Probably $$$ is the barrier.


And the risk of diseases- they would need to be quarantined before being released. And we have had enough introduced pests- well what have turned out to be pests even while not in there own country.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wonder why no one is live-trapping them where they're unwanted (NZ) and releasing them where they're endangered. Probably $$$ is the barrier.


The brush tailed possum is not exactly endangered in Australia! In many areas they are regarded as a nuisance because they get into people's roofs and generally make themselves unwelcome, especially if you are a rose gardener (they love rose petals).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And the risk of diseases- they would need to be quarantined before being released. And we have had enough introduced pests- well what have turned out to be pests even while not in there own country.


 :sm12: Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

berigora said:


> The brush tailed possum is not exactly endangered in Australia! In many areas they are regarded as a nuisance because they get into people's roofs and generally make themselves unwelcome, especially if you are a rose gardener (they love rose petals).


But they are protected- we aren't allowed to kill them. Though limited hunting is allowed in Tasmania I've just discovered.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

scott312 said:


> You are not a people person. And that's ok, A lot of people are that way.


Scott, I am assuming you are male based on your profile name, just as you assumed because I thought my 3 encounters in 3 days were strange that I am not a people person. Actually I am somewhat of an introvert, but one of the reasons I love knitting while waiting in public is that people will oft time use it as an ice breaker to start a conversation. I do find it hard to start a conversation with a stranger but love when they will interact with me. In point instead of walking away for a distraught woman, I sat for an hour and a half and listened to the very disturbing story of her life. I will also assume that if a woman came up to you and told you her mother used to sew and she loves the material your slacks are made of and then put her hand down your waistband to feel the material, that someone who would find that strange would not be a people person.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with a lot of the comments posted, the encounters took place in an internationally renown medical center where a lot of people go because treatment or a cure is beyond the capabilities of their local medical resources (the case with my husband) thus the people encountered were probably under a great deal of stress. I just meant that I found the encounters to be strange and especially 3 in 3 days. The comment from the woman about cutting up the sweaters that her mother made has really bothered me and this is what I am thinking. She said the sweaters were beautiful, therefore I don't believe she cut them in spite. Maybe she was the only one her mother had to knit for so knit her numerous sweaters, more than she could use and she would then take some of them apart and unravel them, sending the yarn back to her mother to make more or donating it to someone who could use it. Because it is difficult to deconstruct a sweater and salvage the yarn, she eventually decided to give them to charity. I did not ask nor did she explain why she cut them up, but this is what I choose to believe, makes me feel better.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

KateLynn11,I had a giggle when I read your abbreviation for Knit in Public,it gave your post a whole new meaning to UK KP-ers. Kip in English slang means to sleep or nap.Lindseymary


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> KateLynn11,I had a giggle when I read your abbreviation for Knit in Public,it gave your post a whole new meaning to UK KP-ers. Kip in English slang means to sleep or nap.Lindseymary


I had heard it used as a term for "shop lifting" or taking something not meant for you! Interesting.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Leaflet said:


> We are going on a cruise in about a month. I think I will take along some knitting. I don't know how much 'downtime' we'll have but I hope to meet some people! I'll report back with any news.


Oh,DO take your knitting.On any "day at sea" the crafty ones met in one of the lounges,on one cruise I was taught magic loop by another cruiser,until I saw it done,I couldn't get my head round it.I taught the russian join to another group,and to ALL groups,I recommended KP and Ravelry.
Ask the Entertainment Officer if they have organised anything,and if not,please get their finger out and do so!!! :sm02: Lindseymary


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I had heard it used as a term for "shop lifting" or taking something not meant for you! Interesting.


Think that might have been "nick"!!Lindseymary


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

The only "danger" that I have incurred while knitting in public (doctor appts.,mostly) is that I have been asked if I would knit a hat or hats for them (or for one of their friends or family member)--I told them that I charge $10 per hat....no problem! I've also knit many of my hats "just because". I am currently knitting sweaters (gifts) for my dentist who is expecting two new grandsons in August. I've already knit 3 other sweaters for him in the past, too.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

My husband & I have season tickets to the class A affiliate of the Detroit Tigers. I knit at all these games & many other places too. I have had only 1 sort of negative reaction, all others have been questions about what I was making or when making several of the same items (as when I made dishcloths & slippers for Christmas gifts) what color I was working on at the time. When baseball starts in early April & it is still freezing many of the ushers will ask if I'm knitting them a blanket, jacket or whatever. I tell them if I get it done before it gets warm its their's. Their are all waiting for me to finish their item before it warms up. Now as for the man who kept touching you. Use your voice to say "I do not like people fingering my clothes. If continues use a little louder voice stating "I do not like being touched by people I don't know."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gerrils said:


> ... Now as for the man who kept touching you. Use your voice to say "I do not like people fingering my clothes. If continues use a little louder voice stating "I do not like being touched by people I don't know."


That makes me remember a tale my mother told me. She'd been standing on the very crowded subway car at rush-hour, when a stranger's hand began groping her. She calmly reached down, tightly gripped the wrist and raised it on high while asking very loudly if anyone had lost their hand. She suddenly had plenty of empty space all around her. :sm15: It never happened again.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Pearls Girls said:


> Saturday June 18th is "Knit-in-Public Day". I just got this in my e-mail. Enjoy and do the same. Lets bombard the world with a new fad and all do it. I'm thinking of setting up a chair in front of my local yarn shop to knit part of the day. Will you join me?


 Yes! :sm24:

I'm excited because this is the first year with a local event, thanks to Cathie's topic on June 7, 2016:  Knit in Public Day. The KIPday2016 may help ease the sense of loss over yet another LYS closing last month.

Previously I just went to our LYS when I felt like being in the company of other knitters, and therefore did not personally pay much attention to the World Wide Knit In Public Day.


----------



## AmericanGirlMolly (Feb 27, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never figured you for a Commie!!! :sm02: :sm02:


Very funny

:sm24:


----------

